# Looks like Sunday Alcohol Sales....



## jmar28 (Mar 16, 2011)

will be left up to us. By a 32-22 vote, the senate passed senate bill 10, which would allow the communities to vote whether to allow stores to sell alcohol on Sunday......

For goodness sakes folks, let get this thing right for once and get it passed......I'm tired of going to the store Saturday evening for my football sunday beer!!!


----------



## JFS (Mar 16, 2011)

Amen


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 16, 2011)

My vote is no. Alcohol has destroyed way too many lives for me to vote yes on it. Almost destroyed mine till Jesus got ahold of me. Got a taste of Living Water and have not craved it since!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 16, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> My vote is no. Alcohol has destroyed way too many lives for me to vote yes on it. Almost destroyed mine till Jesus got ahold of me. Got a taste of Living Water and have not craved it since!



So should it be banned Sunday only or all 7 days?


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 16, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> So should it be banned Sunday only or all 7 days?




It would suit me if they never made it again! I personally would like to see it banned all together. Ask someone who has lost a loved one to a drunk driver Six and ask them how they feel. It is a drug! Point blank! Anything that alters motor skills and reasonable thinking should not exist.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ask a woman whose drunk husband beat and abused her in a drunken stupor... Ask those whose life was ruined because of it. Look from the outside in for a moment and maybe you can see it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 16, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> It would suit me if they never made it again! I personally would like to see it banned all together. Ask someone who has lost a loved one to a drunk driver Six and ask them how they feel. It is a drug! Point blank! Anything that alters motor skills and reasonable thinking should not exist.



I know it isn't the popular view but I agree.
Why is pot against the law but alcohol isn't?  Except one is accepted by society and the other isn't.  One reaps loads of taxes and the other leads to even more dangerous drugs.
Alcohol has destroyed more marriages, devestated more families, and killed more people than all the crack in the world.
And beside, I don't like or drink it anymore.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 16, 2011)

I have not had a sip since my wedding, but if the mood hits me I should be allowed to go buy it any time I want.   It's not the alcohol, its the consumer.  Sorry if that hurts anyone's feelings.  Cigarettes on the other hand should be banned amd outlawed immediatly, or should be by prescription only so all these kids cant get hold of them.  As I see it tobacco is the only product sold today that when used as intended, it kills.  And yeah I smoke and dip, they got me early.


----------



## david w. (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't drink and have no plan on doing it.I don't need it.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 16, 2011)

It really won't make much difference in who drinks and who doesn't. I guess the law was originally meant to show respect for the Lord's day.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 16, 2011)

If a person wants to drink, more power to them.  They certainly don't need my permission.
But it obviously causes more misery than any thing else that comes to my mind.
As far as selling it on Sunday, it's not my call and I'm not so sure I really care one way or the other.


----------



## Dean (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sunday Sales*

I will not get into the addication conversation - other than to say, all things in moderation. And as posted earlier, that is the consumers responsibility. 

I have too thoughts on this: 1) why would any State senator or represenative vote NO to keep the vote from going to the people? I understand if they vote NO for Sunday Sales, but voting NO so the people can't make the determination....

2) We have no way to determine this, but those that want or choose to drink on Sunday plan ahead. Drinkers buy early or they find a shot house etc etc. point is I have my doubts that Sunday Sales will have any increase in sales due to "spontaneous" purchases. My guess is that those that drink on Sundays are already doing it. The major change could come from eating establishments and bars.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 17, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> Ask a woman whose drunk husband beat and abused her in a drunken stupor... Ask those whose life was ruined because of it. Look from the outside in for a moment and maybe you can see it.



Umm...ask Jesus what He turned the water into at the wedding of Cana 



Ronnie T said:


> Why is pot against the law but alcohol isn't?  Except one is accepted by society and the other isn't.



Probably has to do with the addictive tendencies of marijuana.  Also, not sure you can have one smoke of pot and not be affected.


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't go to the bible and prove that it is wrong to drink a beer sometime if you want to, it's just not there, same with smokeing. I can go to the bible and show you that it is not a good idea.

We are supposed to stay away from evil and drinking is evil in a lot of cases, it causes you to act in ways you wouldn't normally act.

Smoking harms your body, the temple of God, but then so does over eating. In this life there are thin lines and we try to walk as close to the thin lines as possible without stepping over.

I don't have the desire to drink and I am glad because if I had the desire I am afraid I would treat alcohol like I do coffee.

I worry  most about my influance on my children, my grandchildren, the young people at church I am involved with. I wouldn't want to do anything that will influance them in a nagative way because of my love for them and I don't want a millstone tied around my neck and thrown in the St. Johns river.

I would not condemn you for drinking a beer, not my job, but it's just not for me. Not selling beer on Sunday is not going to hinder the sell of beer, wine or any other kind of spirits (in my opinion).

God bless


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Umm...ask Jesus what He turned the water into at the wedding of Cana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big7 (Mar 17, 2011)

No.. Not Really.

It was wine. Alkeehol wine..
Watered down enough to drink.
Why.. It was then and now used as a preservative.
Like salting meat or smoking or drying fish.

Now that part is for the SF's.

The good that will come out of the "political" nature of said issue is this:

It would KEEP addicted people from having to go to a "bar" to get their
 "fix", then while drunk... DRIVE HOME. Putting the public in danger. 
AND keep people out of jail that would drink at home. = $$$ for us.

The one's that are gonna' hurt are bar and restaurant owners.

This will cut DEEPLY into their Sunday business. My guess is they are the
 ones that are the strongest lobby AGAINST it.. Not the little ole' ladies 
at Poedunk Road Baptist Church. 

You can not legislate "morality". PERIOD!

If you don't want to have a beer or glass of wine or a shot of "whatever"...

DON'T BUY IT ON SUNDAY!


----------



## formula1 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re:*

Nothing good ever comes of alcohol in its various forms. It has destroyed many lives and many families.  There is probably no one who reads this who has not been affected.  Why would anyone risk you own destruction?

Having said that, if your heart does not condemn you, have at it.  I will not condemn you.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 17, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> This is how I feel the Bible interprets the subject (although not in my words) as it is a copy and paste because I am not this smart or educated. But none the less I agree wholly with this view of the wine that Jesus made "New Wine"... Thinks about it for a moment. Jesus knew Satan's temptations because he experienced it. Jesus also knew His people would be tempted. NOW you answer this RJ. Do you think Jesus would want His people to partake of something that would cause the armor of God to become weak or compromised?
> 
> Jesus and Wine. The next logical step was to examine the major wine-related stories or sayings of Jesus since these are commonly used to prove that Christ made, commended, used and even commanded the use of alcoholic wine. In Chapter 5 I went into considerable detail to examine these claims. The conclusion of my analysis is that they are devoid of textual, contextual and historical support.
> 
> The "good wine" Jesus made at Cana (John 2:10) was "good" not because of its high alcoholic content, but because it was fresh, unfermented grape juice. This is indicated by external and internal considerations. Externally, contemporary authors, such as Pliny and Plutarch, attest that "good wines" were those which did not intoxicate, having had their alcoholic potency removed. Internally, moral consistency demands that Christ could not have miraculously produced between 120 to 160 gallons of intoxicating wine for the use of men, women and children gathered at the Cana’s wedding feast, without becoming morally responsible for prolonging and increasing their intoxication. Scriptural and moral consistency requires that "the good wine" produced by Christ was fresh, unfermented grape juice. This is supported by the very adjective used to describe it, namely kalos, which denotes that which is morally excellent, instead of agathos, which means simply good.





Big7 said:


> No.. Not Really.
> 
> It was wine. Alkeehol wine..
> Watered down enough to drink.
> ...



Gonna agree with Big7 on this one.  It was alcoholic wine.  If it wasn't, it would have said juice...not wine.  It was done for health reasons.  They didn't have purified water back in those days.

Also, what about while Jesus was on the cross?  He drank sour wine in Matt 27 while hanging there for our sins.

To say that it was just grape juice is absurd.

IJohn4:4..another question....where in scripture does it say we should not drink wine?  No where.  It tells us to not be drunk with wine....also tells us to not be under the control of anything other than the Holy Spirit, but a drink of wine, or a beer....doesn't make you drunk and it doesn't put you under control of anything else.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 17, 2011)

Quick question....how would we feel if the law prevented us from buying something, say pork, on Saturday....or from doing something on a Muslim holy day? 

Would anyone have an issue with that?  Just curious.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Gonna agree with Big7 on this one.  It was alcoholic wine.  If it wasn't, it would have said juice...not wine.  It was done for health reasons.  They didn't have purified water back in those days.
> 
> Also, what about while Jesus was on the cross?  He drank sour wine in Matt 27 while hanging there for our sins.
> 
> ...




Matthew27:34 in my Bible says this: They gave Him vinegar to drink mingled with gall: and when He (Jesus) tasted thereof, He would NOT drink. 35 And they crucified HIM.


Again RJ, I am not condeming it for you or anyone else. I condem it for me! I never said it made anyone a drunk. Those words never came out of my keyboard. So I say lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 17, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Quick question....how would we feel if the law prevented us from buying something, say pork, on Saturday....or from doing something on a Muslim holy day?
> 
> Would anyone have an issue with that?  Just curious.



But...but...we live in America.  Not Iran.





1john4:4 said:


> Matthew27:34 in my Bible says this: They gave Him vinegar to drink mingled with gall: and when He (Jesus) tasted thereof, He would NOT drink. 35 And they crucified HIM.



Check out a few verses down below...v 48.

If your not condemning or saying it is alright, why are you so supportive of a total ban of alcohol?


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> But...but...we live in America.  Not Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






One reason is because I now have a four year old gaughter and a 11 month old son. I pray that they will not live with reckless abandon as I did. Man I tell you I was a hellish lifestyle and I never noticed it till Jesus saved me. The influence our children are hit with these days are even worse than what you and I probably experienced growing up.

Also I have many friends that are involved in a celebrate recovery program that has to fight off the demons of addiction on a daily basis and it truly is heartbreaking to see them go through this.

A few have stated that it is not the product but the consumer... Be careful the famous last words of many were "that would never happen to me"

Another reason is a good friend of mines brother will have nothing to do with Christ or the Church because his desire for alcohol is greater that his desire for a true relationship with the Lord Jesus. And his heart is broken because he knows where he will spent eternity. Not because of drinking but because of the power the drink has over him he will not repent and follow the Lord.


Another one is me... When my daughter was two she would watch me drink about 12 a day. One day my wife said look at your daddy baby he is a drunk! But now that has all changed for me Praise the Lord.

It is personal for me I guess. I just know that alcohol has kept many many men and women from coming to know the Lord in a real and powerful way.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 17, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> It is personal for me I guess. I just know that alcohol has kept many many men and women from coming to know the Lord in a real and powerful way.



Alcohol? or sin kept you and others from Christ?

Those are two different things.


----------



## tr21 (Mar 17, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> It would suit me if they never made it again! I personally would like to see it banned all together. Ask someone who has lost a loved one to a drunk driver Six and ask them how they feel. It is a drug! Point blank! Anything that alters motor skills and reasonable thinking should not exist.



don't you dare take any drugs when you are sick or dying ! they will alter your motor skills and thinking and you say they should not exist. alcohol itself doesn't kill, just like gun's don't kill people. it is the people who kill. when i do drink my firearm's and key's are put away. so what does it hurt if i get drunk and sit by a fire not hurting anyone.just like when you take a pain killer .


----------



## Reminex (Mar 17, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Quick question....how would we feel if the law prevented us from buying something, say pork, on Saturday....or from doing something on a Muslim holy day?
> 
> Would anyone have an issue with that?  Just curious.



Your dead on right!  Thank God I live in America!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 17, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Quick question....how would we feel if the law prevented us from buying something, say pork, on Saturday....or from doing something on a Muslim holy day?
> 
> Would anyone have an issue with that?  Just curious.



I'd say go back home.
Chase down a camel.. do what you do..
Beat your women and trade them for goats.










AND NEVER COME BACK!


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Alcohol? or sin kept you and others from Christ?
> 
> Those are two different things.[/QUOTE.
> 
> Thanks for the lesson. Actually wanting to do things my way (pride) not wanting to live for the Lord. You sure seem upset over my stance on this. It almost feels as if you are trying to say come on give in and don't be so serious about the convictions God has on my life.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Umm...ask Jesus what He turned the water into at the wedding of Cana
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has to do with the addictive tendencies of marijuana.  Also, not sure you can have one smoke of pot and not be affected.


----------



## MrBull (Mar 17, 2011)

I like to drink a couple beers now and then, but I kinda would like to see it stay in place just as a matter of principle. It seems like all the time more and more old fashion values are being lost. One of those being the reverence and respect shown to the Lords day.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 17, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> [/COLOR]



I thought the same thing Cracker. Wasn't going to point it out though cause he done jumped on me with all four feets since my first post LOL.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 17, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> I thought the same thing Cracker. Wasn't going to point it out though cause he done jumped on me with all four feets since my first post LOL.



It's easy to tell from one's post if they enjoy a beer from time to time.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Mar 17, 2011)

The Bible says it's not what goes into the body that is a sin. It is what comes out of the body such as words or actions that is a sin.  We must guard ourselves  against such words or actions regardless of what we eat or drink.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 17, 2011)

HoCoLion91 said:


> The Bible says it's not what goes into the body that is a sin. It is what comes out of the body such as words or actions that is a sin.  We must guard ourselves  against such words or actions regardless of what we eat or drink.



Upfront, I want to say I'm sorry for posting this verse but in a few cases it does matter what goes in.  At least the amount matters.
1 Corinthians 6:10
nor thieves, nor the covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers, will inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re:*



Ronnie T said:


> Upfront, I want to say I'm sorry for posting this verse but in a few cases it does matter what goes in.  At least the amount matters.
> 1 Corinthians 6:10
> nor thieves, nor the covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers, will inherit the kingdom of God.



You don't have to be sorry.  The truth is sharper than a 2-edged sword and it hurts when it sinks in deep, except for those who have no reason to feel the pain!


----------



## sea trout (Mar 17, 2011)

Reminex said:


> but if the mood hits me I should be allowed to go buy it any time I want.   It's not the alcohol, its the consumer.  Sorry if that hurts anyone's feelings.



amen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the best sentence in this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the consumer the consumer the consumer!!!!!!!!!!!!

fixen to go get me a glass of cheap red wine! dr. oz says it detoxifies!


----------



## sea trout (Mar 17, 2011)

ronniet i think your so cool!!
i usually agree with you but this time i strongly disagree with you.

the drunkard is what comes out! like the man above you said. not what goes in. 
unless you are a drunkard and you know it and you continue to put in. i can see your point that way maybe. but the beverage that GOES IN..is not wrong.  when the the beverage mixes with the drunkard, many times unsatifactory deeds COME OUT.
thats what i beleive! you could be right and i could be wrong i don't know


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 18, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> Thanks for the lesson. Actually wanting to do things my way (pride) not wanting to live for the Lord. You sure seem upset over my stance on this. It almost feels as if you are trying to say come on give in and don't be so serious about the convictions God has on my life.



I have no problem with your own convictions.  What I have a problem with is when people try to push those personal convictions as Biblical Truth.  It is what the Judaizer's did in the first century and it does more harm to the gospel than good.



crackerdave said:


> [/COLOR]



Why the ?  Is Marijuana not addictive?  Isn't that what causes it to be deemed an "illegal drug?"



Ronnie T said:


> It's easy to tell from one's post if they enjoy a beer from time to time.



Sure...I enjoy one from time to time.  Enjoy some wine with dinner more often.

I guess I could say, it is easy to tell from one's post if they have legalism in their lives



Ronnie T said:


> Upfront, I want to say I'm sorry for posting this verse but in a few cases it does matter what goes in.  At least the amount matters.1 Corinthians 6:10
> nor thieves, nor the covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers, will inherit the kingdom of God.



And that is the issue Ronnie.  The amount.  

The problem is, people don't focus on the amount, they focus on any.  They want to ban all alcohol.  Any amount is too much.  That is not what scripture says.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 18, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> One reason is because I now have a four year old gaughter and a 11 month old son. I pray that they will not live with reckless abandon as I did. Man I tell you I was a hellish lifestyle and I never noticed it till Jesus saved me. The influence our children are hit with these days are even worse than what you and I probably experienced growing up.
> 
> Also I have many friends that are involved in a celebrate recovery program that has to fight off the demons of addiction on a daily basis and it truly is heartbreaking to see them go through this.
> 
> ...



....and so you'd like the state government to try to keep them from drinking?

That's your solution?  

"Train up a child in the way he should go; even when he is old he will not depart from it."

Tell me something 11john....do you feel you were trained up in the way you should go when you were young?  Be honest.

I certainly understand your DEEP desire to keep your kids from making the same mistakes you made.  It's honorable.  But the proverb above shows you how to do it.

My wife and I have talked a lot about generational sin lately and we've come to this conclusion through careful study and prayer...

Generational sin is not what most people think it is.  It is not some generational curse that God confers on a family because of the sins of the father.  Generational sin (in most cases) is a refusal of a father (or mother) to turn from his sin.  He teaches it to his children who love and adore him...and want to be like him.  So they pick up the traits/behaviors/mistakes/addictions of the parent because he refused to turn from his sin and instead taught it to his children.

In most cases (as far as I'm concerned) THAT is way sin becomes generational.  It is a consequence of a father or mother's refusal to acknowledge God and his will for their life.  

If you train your children in the ways of the Lord and do it well...and they see you worshiping in your home (and not just at church), you do not need the State of Georgia to keep them from buying boos on Sunday.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 18, 2011)

sea trout said:


> ronniet i think your so cool!!
> i usually agree with you but this time i strongly disagree with you.
> 
> the drunkard is what comes out! like the man above you said. not what goes in.
> ...



I completely agree with you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 18, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Sure...I enjoy one from time to time.  Enjoy some wine with dinner more often.
> I guess I could say, it is easy to tell from one's post if they have legalism in their lives
> 
> And that is the issue Ronnie.  The amount.
> ...



I have to admit that in my circle of Christian friends I never hear any conversations about their drinking habits.  They might, but they just don't discuss it.  I'm sure that has a lot to do with my squinted eyes when I hear Christians talking about it.  And I see your point.

I certainly agree that it's the amount, not the liquid.
In one home there's a father who's been drunk for 4 days.  During that time he's beaten his wife and two little girls several times.  And yet they won't leave.
Next door, 4 guys have gathered to watch a football game while drinking a few brews.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 18, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> ....and so you'd like the state government to try to keep them from drinking?
> 
> That's your solution?
> 
> ...




I respect your quote and I agree whole heartedly. My prayer is that God will truly save my children early in life (their decision) not mine. My little girl is four and already knows more about Jesus Christ than I did at thirty three not necessarily because of her mother and I but also because we have a great childrens ministry at my church.


I also know that there is a fine line between coming off and sounding like a religious nut and someone who is truly broken for people that are bound up by the demons of addiction and If I came across as the former that was not my attention.


----------



## jmar28 (Mar 18, 2011)

No offense to anybody.......why does most people always look at the negative on everything. "If your a drunk then you must be an abussive husband"......there are just as many fun happy drunks as there are abussive (spelling). 

You also have the emotional drunk (the one who always cries or hugs and tells you they love you), you have fun drunk (does stuff that never in a million years would do, like get up in front of a number of people and sing), you also have the I'm confident drunk  (I know for a fact she is out of my league, but mark my words before the end of the night she will be mine)....And to be honest I have seen way more of those drunks than I have the abussive one....
Now I know for a fact....somebody is going to say, "You should have grew up with me", or "Tell that to one of my kin folk"

Personally I like to see the person do stuff they would never do without alcohol, streakers are funny


----------



## Big7 (Mar 19, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Gonna agree with Big7 on this one.



Up off floor, back in chair now!

See how easy that was?


----------



## sea trout (Mar 19, 2011)

jmar28 said:


> No offense to anybody.......why does most people always look at the negative on everything. "If your a drunk then you must be an abussive husband"......there are just as many fun happy drunks as there are abussive (spelling).
> 
> You also have the emotional drunk (the one who always cries or hugs and tells you they love you), you have fun drunk (does stuff that never in a million years would do, like get up in front of a number of people and sing), you also have the I'm confident drunk  (I know for a fact she is out of my league, but mark my words before the end of the night she will be mine)....And to be honest I have seen way more of those drunks than I have the abussive one....
> Now I know for a fact....somebody is going to say, "You should have grew up with me", or "Tell that to one of my kin folk"
> ...



i agree with this!!


----------



## atlashunter (Mar 23, 2011)

You shouldn't restrict the sale of alcohol for what drunks do any more than you should restrict the sale of bibles because of what religious fanatics do.


----------



## brian lancaster (Mar 27, 2011)

Any idot that wants to sin always tries to find a loophole in Gods word. I,ve done it myself. Anytime you have to try to find acceptance in his Word I guarantee you our creator disaproves.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 28, 2011)

brian lancaster said:


> Any idot that wants to sin always tries to find a loophole in Gods word. I,ve done it myself. Anytime you have to try to find acceptance in his Word I guarantee you our creator disaproves.



Not looking for your guarantees....

What's the Bible say?  Care to back up your guarantee with scripture?


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 28, 2011)

Must we call names


----------



## jmar28 (Mar 28, 2011)

brian lancaster said:


> Any idot that wants to sin always tries to find a loophole in Gods word. I,ve done it myself. Anytime you have to try to find acceptance in his Word I guarantee you our creator disaproves.





thedeacon said:


> Must we call names



I don't think it counts when he misspells his jab


----------



## JimDraper (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't see what difference it makes because if someone is going to drink then they will just but it Saturday so it's kind of a pointless law anyhow.

It is not the alcohol's fault people drink and drive or cause trouble it's the people, and I can't remember the last time I seen a bottle of Jack driving down the road. Come on if you blame the drink than you are probably the same person that blames the gun and not the gunman for killing or shooting someone


----------



## drippin' rock (Mar 28, 2011)

When I attended college in the early 90's in Carrolton, Ga., the Sororitys had to be housed in dorms on campus because of an old law still on the books.  It stated that more than 4 unrelated women residing under the same roof constituted a brothel!  The Fraternitys, of course, had their own houses off campus.  

Sunday Alcohol Sale laws are as antiquated and restrictive.  Sure you can buy on Saturday, but what business is it of anyone what I want to do on Sunday?  These laws survive from a time when the Church still held sway over Local and State Government.  Influence that should have never been there.  Church and State should be separate.  Period.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 28, 2011)

brian lancaster said:


> Any idot that wants to sin always tries to find a loophole in Gods word. I,ve done it myself. Anytime you have to try to find acceptance in his Word I guarantee you our creator disaproves.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 28, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> Must we call names



Idot?


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


>



My grandma ain't afraid of no Ornamentals.


----------



## polkhunt (Mar 29, 2011)

drinking alcohol is not a sin but being drunk is a sin on Sun-Sat people who want it buy enough on Sat for Sun so I am not real concerned about it either way.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 29, 2011)

*To think I remember ol time Georgia*

When they use to run that white lightening in from Carolina.

As a feller use to tell me, it was from the finest and the wettest dry county in the state.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Idot is actually a word with a definition.

1.  idot  
 A person that comes onto a message board or enters a chat room with the sole intention of insulting its members. This person then goes on to demonstrate their stupidity by spelling idiot as idot and moron as moran. Wyandotte Wusscat is one such idot and moran.
I can't believe the guy that was in here the other day, he was an idot AND a moran


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Apr 21, 2011)

It's not about religion or drinking; The issue is government control.  We are a "free" society and should be given the choice.  If you want it, buy it.  If you don't want it, then don't buy it.

BTW, if you are a member of the military, you can already buy alcohol on Sundays in Georgia.


----------



## FishHunt (Apr 29, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> It really won't make much difference in who drinks and who doesn't. I guess the law was originally meant to show respect for the Lord's day.



The problem there is not everyone worships the same Lord.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 9, 2011)

If you don't agree, vote no. If the yes's win, spend time with your kids in the backyard, no hunting, no golfing, no games (yikes).  That is if you're really concerned about your kids safety.

God said abide by the laws of the land....and His laws.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 9, 2011)

FishHunt said:


> The problem there is not everyone worships the same Lord.




Well obviously......abide by the laws of the land and of your God Almighty. Sometimes those laws don't coincide...take abortion for example.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 9, 2011)

7mm REM MAG said:


> It's not about religion or drinking; The issue is government control.  We are a "free" society and should be given the choice.  If you want it, buy it.  If you don't want it, then don't buy it.
> 
> BTW, if you are a member of the military, you can already buy alcohol on Sundays in Georgia.



NC sells alcohol after 12noon on sunday. Seems to work. Shoot if you were drunk the night before, you wouldn't be up before noon anyway...


----------



## atlashunter (May 11, 2011)

Let's ban the sale of bible on a particular day of the week. Perhaps Friday out if respect for Muslims. If you need a bible just buy it in the other 6 days of the week.


----------



## meriweatherw (May 16, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Quick question....how would we feel if the law prevented us from buying something, say pork, on Saturday....or from doing something on a Muslim holy day?
> 
> Would anyone have an issue with that?  Just curious.


Exactly! Get your government hands off my alcohol on Sunday.


----------

